# <Xanadu>



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

Hi everybody,

This is my first time post my layout in here, 
Please feel free to give me any comment and hope your guys enjoy it!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to apc, alanchan. Beautiful tank you have there!


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

very nice, i wish i could keep my stem plants in order like that


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful aquascape with fantastic pruning technique and use of color. The only thing I do not like as much is the fish choice -- the cardinals do not really match very well with the colors of the plants in this layout.

Hope you are entering the AGA and APC contests!

Carlos


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

You know, that was probably my third thought when I saw you beautiful pictures.
1) Beautiful tank
2) Awesome plants/layout
3) But those fish kind of jar the eye, even though I like cardinals.
4) Terrific photography


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

I like this one ...maybe too colorfull for my taste . Very good pruning technique and plants grouping. Like others i think that fish wasn't good choice.

Any info about size, light, plants etc ?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd like to echo what has been said already 

As for the topic of fish, (of commonly available fish), I might have chosen black phantom of black skirt tetras.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

try Hyphessobrycon amandae..should be a great fit,,


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice, well executed aqaurium. Good job! Would you be willing to share your technique for shaping and trimming the stem plants? Their growth and shape is wonderful, the members of APC could really benefit from your description.

I do hope you will be entering the AGA and International Aquaplant Layout Contest!


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow :wink:
Aquarium looks just amazing, and as guys said before Give Us Some Info ! :lol:

Matt


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

i feel so happy that your guys like this & thanks so much your advises, i will be entering the AGA and International Aquaplant Layout Contest, anyway below have some information about this layout  

Size : 60cm(w) X 30cm(d) X 36cm(h) 
lighting : T5HO 24W x 4 (8 hours)
filtration: P20
Substrate System: ADA Aqua Soil AMAZONIA + Power Sand Special
Co2: 3-4 bubbles per second (same time as light)
ph: 6.4(with light), 6.8(without light)
fertilizer: ECA, TMG, Special Bright K, Step One

Plant:
Didiplis diandra
Eleocharis acicularis
Eusteralis sp.
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala wallichii


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Alan, Good Job for your presentation. Welcome to APC !!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

alanchan said:


> fat: ECA, TMG, Special Bright K, Step One


FYI: Not to be disrespectful but the proper word should be 'fertilizer'. Fertilizer in Chinese has the same pronounciation as the word 'fat' but the characters are still different, nevertheless.


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> FYI: Not to be disrespectful but the proper word should be 'fertilizer'. Fertilizer in Chinese has the same pronounciation as the word 'fat' but the characters are still different, nevertheless.


Paul, thanks remind


----------



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

Very cool, great pruning hands! I personally like cardinals, though they seem to have fallen out of favor with many aquascape critics lately. I'm thinking Mr Amano might've used them in his early work 'till they became cliche. Perhaps a different background color would acclimate viewers' eyes better to you fish/plant combination. Just my two cents. A tiny bit o' grass trimming down the middle and you're a contender.


----------

